# How dangerous is it...



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

...to spin a 3/4" straight bit in a PC template guide with a 25/32" ID?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

if you don't mind ruining the bit and the bushing???


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Think I would pass.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I figgered a 64th clearance was a bit tight. PC's bushing is steel and the walls look pretty thick. If I had a machinist cut a 32nd from the inside, do you think that would give enough clearance?


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

How well can you center the guide? Can you somehow have the bit protruding out of the guide so only the shaft is within it? 
Out of curiosity what is the OD of the template guide?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Any wobble on start up or deflection in use and you are likely to make contact.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

TWheels said:


> How well can you center the guide? Can you somehow have the bit protruding out of the guide so only the shaft is within it?
> Out of curiosity what is the OD of the template guide?


I'm cutting 3/4" holes using a template with 1" holes. So, the OD of the guide bushing would be 1".


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Found a 1 1/4 OD PC bushing that will work. Just need to make the template holes bigger.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> Found a 1 1/4 OD PC bushing that will work. Just need to make the template holes bigger.


I knew you would figure it out. That is what I was going to suggest.
Herb


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Don't they make brass bushings???


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Herb Stoops said:


> I knew you would figure it out. That is what I was going to suggest.
> Herb


The bigger OD is no problem but, I just got lucky finding it. Only Klingspor had one of all the sellers I found.

Don, I couldn't find a brass one that size.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Electric drill, piece of dowel, and emery cloth, should enlarge the hole easily enough.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

JOAT said:


> Electric drill, piece of dowel, and emery cloth, should enlarge the hole easily enough.


Thanks, Theo. That would have been the next thing to try if I hadn't found the bigger one. It's 1 1/32 ID. Just needed it to be big enough to spin a 3/4 bit safely. Not following a pattern so, OD isn't critical.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Gene Howe said:


> ...to spin a 3/4" straight bit in a PC template guide with a 25/32" ID?


Not only can you NOT see what the bit is doing but the likelihood is that the dust will build up and cause lots of heat, not good for the bit! Two reasons why I design most of my templates to use a 40mm template guide. This shot illustrates what I mean.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks, Harry. I'm just cutting bench dog holes. The reason for the template guide is to be able to use a template that assures accurate spacing.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> Thanks, Harry. I'm just cutting bench dog holes. The reason for the template guide is to be able to use a template that assures accurate spacing.


Forstner bit...?


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Check out Lee Valley: Dog Hole Bushings and Bits - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks, Tom. Definitely worth consideration.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Lee Valley used to sell a cheap French made brad point bit for drilling dog holes. The bit is about 7 inches long give or take. I drilled a hole with it through a short piece of 4 x 4 on my drill press. Then I just laid out the grid on the bench with tape and pencil and drilled free hand just enough to register the tip of the drill in the hole then I ran it through the 4 x 4 and drilled as deep as I could that way. That was maybe 3" deep with one more to go but with the hole that deep already the guide was no longer needed. Worked great and didn't take very long.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A plunge router using a plunge bit makes the cleanest holes.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

harrysin said:


> A plunge router using a plunge bit makes the cleanest holes.


My thoughts, too. Plus, quicker.


----------



## dmac257 (Feb 25, 2018)

I am new to routers but I saw a video where someone was using a bushing guide and template to drill 1/2" holes with a plunge router. I thought that was amazing. Then he showed using same bushing guide and 1/2" bit to drill 3/4" holes with a 1" template. Would that work for you?

dmac257


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

it would but what for when there are so many MISS/KISS approaches...


----------



## dmac257 (Feb 25, 2018)

Stick486 said:


> it would but what for when there are so many MISS/KISS approaches...


What is MISS/KISS ?

dmac257


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Make it super simple & keep it super simple is the polite explanation


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

dmac257 said:


> I am new to routers but I saw a video where someone was using a bushing guide and template to drill 1/2" holes with a plunge router. I thought that was amazing. Then he showed using same bushing guide and 1/2" bit to drill 3/4" holes with a 1" template. Would that work for you?
> 
> dmac257


It definitely will and that's exactly my plan. Thanks.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dmac257 said:


> What is MISS/KISS ?
> 
> dmac257


Make it super simple / keep it super simple


----------

